# Research about working in conflict zones



## jamieshepherd

Hi there!

I'm doing research for a project about people who have enjoyed working in conflict zones and would really appreciate talking to a few individuals about their own personal experiences in hostile locations.

I'm looking to have a short chat with people from all walks of life - aid workers, soldiers, businessmen, missionaries, tourists - anybody who has a story to tell or an experience to share.

If you could spare me 10 minutes of your time for a Skype chat then please drop me a PM.

Thanks!

Jamie


----------



## gerrit

Depends if you want to talk to people only who worked as aid workers or also people who have just done a regular job in what some would call a "conflict zone"?

I worked and lived in Northern Ireland nearly 2 years, but to still call that a conflict zone would be a bit exagerated I think, actually I felt very safe there in Belfast.


----------



## Veronica

I have moved this post to the media request section.


----------

